# Rocker arm help



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay this prolly a dumb question but I'm gonna ask it any way..... Is there any way of telling what rocker arms r under there without pulling the valve covers? I got it from the dealer and the previous owner had already put kooks lt, slp tuner (bobcat tune) and no cats. I'm pretty sure that tune is designed to have the 1.85 rr from slp but would it run right if it didn't?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

mattmacormic said:


> Okay this prolly a dumb question but I'm gonna ask it any way..... Is there any way of telling what rocker arms r under there without pulling the valve covers? I got it from the dealer and the previous owner had already put kooks lt, slp tuner (bobcat tune) and no cats. I'm pretty sure that tune is designed to have the 1.85 rr from slp but would it run right if it didn't?


You might be able to get a borescope into the oil filler hole if you have one of those laying around but im not sure about it. Still you would not know what ratio they are and you may not even be able to tell if they are aftermarket. Popping the valve cover off is easy if you really need to know.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree But if the car runs good, why worry about it beyond bragging rights? If you are that worried about it, pull the valve cover and look for markings on the rockers. Have fun with the goat! :cheers


----------



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm no one to brag about much! I'm actually looking to throw a cam in there and kinda need no know that before I go and do that. Thanks for the help


----------

